# Anyone looking for a date tonight?



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Coz I got a bath today and I smell wonderful. I know a great BYOB (Bring Your Own Bullystick) place too!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

what a gorgeous boy you are!!!!! You can go out with Tiny Tina if you want but she insists on salmon sticks and no bully sticks


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*MeMeMe**

*Oh You are So SO Pretty. I will be your date tonight.Ill Be There Soon!!!! Yogi**


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Gustave you are one gorgeous pup!! Are you looking for a guys night out?? Dewey and Hardy need a night out!If it's girls that you're looking for. We have that too!! Laurel and Violet! Seriously he is so cute!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Gustave is soooooo gorgeous! Bella says she will bring you a boxful of bully sticks!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

beautiful boy he is Indeed! :blush::blush: I am envious of you Westcoast folks!!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

My, oh my Gustave! You're gonna have the ladies lining up at your door!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler's up for a boy's night out too. :chili::chili: He'll bring some home baked chicken jerky made by his dad. What fabulous shots of your gorgeous boy!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *Oh You are So SO Pretty. I will be your date tonight.Ill Be There Soon!!!! Yogi**


 Iam Sorry I Didnt Mean to say Pretty--I Thought You Were A Girl-Still Getting The Names Mixed up. Ill Change Pretty To Buddy!


----------



## DeniseA. (Dec 5, 2012)

What a handsome boy!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Gustave...you are so handsome and Zoe's type. White, fluffy and gorgeous!!! :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Gustave is soooooooo precious and photogenic to boot!!!!! I forgot what breeder you got him from. What a doll baby he is. Maisie is ready, willing and able and loves her bully sticks!:wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Obi is ready to join the party! Gustave looks so cute and clean :wub: SO adorable :wub: Great photos- the shots are beautiful as is the model!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi doesn't believe you could get her into one of those BYOB places----you look wayyyy to young! 

Rather than a place where you can get hooch, why not drop by for a little :smootch::wub:


----------



## Katya (Nov 14, 2012)

BYOB!!!!:HistericalSmiley:

Teddy would love to accompany you on a date, bully's are her absolute favorite!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

PS: 
Lisi also says "My mommy taught me about guys like you! She said I should always ask if the bully sticks come from China?" :innocent:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MiMi just asked if she can borrow my diamond necklace...what?

Gustave, you look so handsome.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Jack said he would do a guys night. He lives with 2 females, so he needs a guys only night. Gustave is looking sharp!


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Whoooo-wheeeee! What a handsome boy! Ivy is batting her eyelashes at him!


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Awwww how adorable


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh sooooooo handsome. I'll go on a date with you, but will have to skip the bully stick!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MiMi just phoned from LAX....she is wondering when Gustave is going to pick her up. There isn't a flight back until morning...I am hoping Gustave is a gentleman...or did MiMi take too much for granted? These kids. If she has to spend the night at the airport, that will teach her to be a little bit "harder to get/" On top of it she is wearing my necklace and might get robbed. Oh, jeeze....what is a mother to do?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> MiMi just phoned from LAX....she is wondering when Gustave is going to pick her up. There isn't a flight back until morning...I am hoping Gustave is a gentleman...or did MiMi take too much for granted? These kids. If she has to spend the night at the airport, that will teach her to be a little bit "harder to get/" On top of it she is wearing my necklace and might get robbed. Oh, jeeze....what is a mother to do?


Haha, Sylvia. Gustave is in trouble now. Luckily we live right next to the airport. 

You're hilarious! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> what a gorgeous boy you are!!!!! You can go out with Tiny Tina if you want but she insists on salmon sticks and no bully sticks


Gustave loves salmon sticks! Well, not really. But since he loves Tiny Tina, he will just go with it.



Yogi's Mom said:


> *Oh You are So SO Pretty. I will be your date tonight.Ill Be There Soon!!!! Yogi**


Yogi, we can do a man date. Sports AND bullysticks. Yeah!!



Furbabies mom said:


> Gustave you are one gorgeous pup!! Are you looking for a guys night out?? Dewey and Hardy need a night out!If it's girls that you're looking for. We have that too!! Laurel and Violet! Seriously he is so cute!!


Send them all. Then _maybe_ I will return them, haha.



babycake7 said:


> Gustave is soooooo gorgeous! Bella says she will bring you a boxful of bully sticks!


:chili:



maggieh said:


> What a handsome boy!


Thanks, Maggie.



Curious_Ein said:


> beautiful boy he is Indeed! :blush::blush: I am envious of you Westcoast folks!!!!


Just one option, come visit!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> My, oh my Gustave! You're gonna have the ladies lining up at your door!


He says thanks! He loves the ladies.



Snowbody said:


> Tyler's up for a boy's night out too. :chili::chili: He'll bring some home baked chicken jerky made by his dad. What fabulous shots of your gorgeous boy!!


HOME BAKED JERKY! That's great. I must try that. Do you have a recipe you follow? 



DeniseA. said:


> What a handsome boy!!


Thanks, much appreciated.



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Gustave...you are so handsome and Zoe's type. White, fluffy and gorgeous!!! :wub:


Zoe is Gustave's type too! White, fluffy and gorgeous.



Maisie and Me said:


> Gustave is soooooooo precious and photogenic to boot!!!!! I forgot what breeder you got him from. What a doll baby he is. Maisie is ready, willing and able and loves her bully sticks!:wub:


Thank you so much. He is from Cynthia Landry (scruffy's toys).



hoaloha said:


> Obi is ready to join the party! Gustave looks so cute and clean :wub: SO adorable :wub: Great photos- the shots are beautiful as is the model!


Party! You just gave me a great idea. Birthday party for Gustave!!! I know a place that does laser dance (they let dogs chase after lasers). MUST start planning. And the photos are all courtesy the husband!



edelweiss said:


> Lisi doesn't believe you could get her into one of those BYOB places----you look wayyyy to young!
> 
> Rather than a place where you can get hooch, why not drop by for a little :smootch::wub:
> 
> ...


Mommy taught her well! All american bullysticks here.



Katya said:


> BYOB!!!!:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Teddy would love to accompany you on a date, bully's are her absolute favorite!


It's on!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

ladodd said:


> Jack said he would do a guys night. He lives with 2 females, so he needs a guys only night. Gustave is looking sharp!


Guys night out it is! 



IvysMom said:


> Whoooo-wheeeee! What a handsome boy! Ivy is batting her eyelashes at him!


Thanks! Gustave is blushing.



luvmybabe said:


> Awwww how adorable


Thank you!



TLR said:


> Oh sooooooo handsome. I'll go on a date with you, but will have to skip the bully stick!!


Anything for you!



Maglily said:


> Beautiful photos!


Thank you!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, I lied. MiMi is right here...just daintily panting over Gustave's pictures. Sorry, I got carried away in fantasy land.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Okay, I lied. MiMi is right here...just daintily panting over Gustave's pictures. Sorry, I got carried away in fantasy land.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Gustave says he's sad but he hopes she comes over soon so we can all PARTY! arty:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

BYOB! Dom wants to be your wing man You look like a model, Gustave. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MiMi asked me to remind gustave....


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Dominic said:


> BYOB! Dom wants to be your wing man You look like a model, Gustave.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thanks!! Gustave and Dom make a dream team. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> MiMi asked me to remind gustave....


Swoooooon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh my goodness..... my heart has melted once again into a puddle of LOVE ♥


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Swooooon. Gustave is one gorgeous prince. But I have to say that my little girl is too pretty for words. Malts are just so beautiful they all take my breath away..


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I just caught Tessa packing her suitcase!!!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Jasmine is ready for a date too!!!! Gustave you made her pant!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

What time you pickin' me up, Handsome?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

StevieB said:


> What time you pickin' me up, Handsome?


What/ the girls have to compete with ......STEVE????Not fair. Well, if you caught MiMi's seductive picture, I guess we don't have much to compete with,:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Sylie said:


> What/ the girls have to compete with ......STEVE????Not fair. Well, if you caught MiMi's seductive picture, I guess we don't have much to compete with,:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


LOL! No, that was from ME! Steve doesn't date boys! He'd want to wrestle with Gustave, but then he'd ruin his beautiful grooming job.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Uh humm. :innocent:

Kitzi said that "if it is truly a guy's night out then he has a brilliant idea:HistericalSmiley:

---why not ask Pat's Stan---he is crazy about those bully sticks!" :w00t:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Uh humm. :innocent:
> 
> Kitzi said that "if it is truly a guy's night out then he has a brilliant idea:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ---why not ask Pat's Stan---he is crazy about those bully sticks!" :w00t:


 :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Lol!!!!! Tiny Tina says she likes Gustave but wont fight over him................


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Sylie said:


> MiMi asked me to remind gustave....


THIS PHOTO IS FANTASTIC___Nickee in Pa*


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Gustave it looks like you have a bevy of beauties that would love to go on a date with you and i can see why...your one handsome dude! 

Riley would love to have a guys night out and maybe hang out at the 'bully stick bar'. 

Btw who's Gustave's dam? I'm so in love with Cindy's Ladybug! :wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> Gustave it looks like you have a bevy of beauties that would love to go on a date with you and i can see why...your one handsome dude!
> 
> Riley would love to have a guys night out and maybe hang out at the 'bully stick bar'.
> 
> Btw who's Gustave's dam? I'm so in love with Cindy's Ladybug! :wub:


Thanks! It's Cash. She is so pretty!








.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Uh humm. :innocent:
> 
> Kitzi said that "if it is truly a guy's night out then he has a brilliant idea:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ---why not ask Pat's Stan---he is crazy about those bully sticks!" :w00t:


haha, that's hilarious!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Dominic said:


> BYOB! Dom wants to be your wing man You look like a model, Gustave.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


YES! That's awesome. Let's do it.



poochie2 said:


> Oh my goodness..... my heart has melted once again into a puddle of LOVE ♥


Thank you!



Sylie said:


> Swooooon. Gustave is one gorgeous prince. But I have to say that my little girl is too pretty for words. Malts are just so beautiful they all take my breath away..


You are right. Maltese are all so gorgeous. 



maggieh said:


> I just caught Tessa packing her suitcase!!!


hahahaha, this cracked me up!!



dntdelay said:


> Jasmine is ready for a date too!!!! Gustave you made her pant!!! :wub::wub:


Jasmine makes Gustave pant!



StevieB said:


> What time you pickin' me up, Handsome?


How about right away! Best date ever.


----------



## J Smith (Dec 11, 2012)

He's a gorgeous lil boy! I love how fluffy his coat is.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

OMG I'm in love with you Gustave!!! You're gorgeous!!!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> Coz I got a bath today and I smell wonderful. I know a great BYOB (Bring Your Own Bullystick) place too!


I am so in love with this little guy :wub:


----------

